# tips for snapping rally cars



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

My mate has won some tickets to a rally at dalby forrest on 25th sept and has asked if I would like to go along.

Ogcourse I have said yes! will be taking my camera, any tips on shooting moving cars?

Cheers

Daz.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

practice tracking and shoot at between 1/60 and 1/250.

Oh, and a good 70-200 helps enormously.

Bret


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

got a canon 400d and a sigma 70-300.

Hopefully should get some decent photo's

Daz.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

anyone got any more tips?

Have read that I should be using AI Servo as auto focus? and also to have the focus point set to the middle one of the 9 on my camera - shooting anywhere between 1/125 and 1/250.

Daz.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

I would use continuous auto focus and continuous shooting so that when you track/pan the moving car you can hold the shutter button down and get a few shots to choose from - most "sports" modes use these settings :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The only tip I have got is:

Be quick....

:devil:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry to hijack, but was thinking of asking a similar question as I'll be at the Singapore F1 next weekend.

Throw in the added complication of floodlights........any further tips??

Thanks.


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

I shoot using 1/180 and it seems to come out ok .


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

take your monopod and try and do some at 1/50 or so with the car whizzing past but a stable background. You may need to jack the ISO up so high you can't get faster than that - but that just puts more onus on your panning skillz.

Practice those, really. 

Bret


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I found i was stopping panning too early my first time, i'm no pro now but i try and pan with the car well before and after the spot I want the photo.

even tried using the erm, shutter delay? minds gone blank if thats the right thing to call it lol, so that i concentrate on panning rather than remembering to press button!


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

It tends to be quite dark in Dalby forest, so you'll need to bump the ISO up a bit, use AI Servo to focus (as it keeps adjusting the focus while the button is held half down), stick the camera in Tv mode and start around 1/250 and work your way down  Don't worry if you're losing a few shots, I deleted around half of mine from the weekend!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Annnddddd The results are in 

Not too bad for a first attempt.

All Picies can be seen here: http://images.meeep.co.uk/index.php?level=collection&id=7

heres a couple for the thread too....



















The Winner:










Smoke you say?










Brand new Evo X didn't make the corner and ended up on its side on fire.

Also just want to say, hope the co-driver of one of the cars when we had just arrived is OK.

went to put up his warning triangle after his car went off the road, but ended up being run over in the process 

Daz.

One more 










Boxter?? - Who let that in???

Daz


----------

